# New Posts



## Ranch100 (Sep 17, 2010)

Is it possible to view new posts within a thread?


----------



## Ranch100 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry, I finally found the button.

WAIT! I take that back, the button I found takes me to the last. How to view first unread post in a thread???


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ranch100 said:


> Sorry, I finally found the button.
> 
> WAIT! I take that back, the button I found takes me to the last. How to view first unread post in a thread???


There is no way that I know of to go directly to the first unread post.


----------



## Ranch100 (Sep 17, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> There is no way that I know of to go directly to the first unread post.


Grrr. Ok, thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

what about the button with the down arrow next to the headline in bold.....*NEVERMIND*


----------

